# Bali Reptile Rescue



## longqi (Apr 20, 2013)

As many of you know I have major differences with the owner of Bali Reptile Rescue

Following a lot of problems within the group Shinta asked me to help sort things out

I am now back in Indonesia and helping her with advice that works
My advice is being followed
BRR is getting back to what I designed it to do

Its focus is now back to education rescue and relocation
Changes have already been made and more will follow

Anyone visiting Bali will enjoy visiting them


----------



## Bushman (Apr 20, 2013)

That's good to hear. Keep up the good work.


----------



## saintanger (Apr 20, 2013)

thats great, good on you.


----------



## longqi (Apr 20, 2013)

I will NOT be actively involved again

But I will get them back on track if I can and things are looking better already

They have the potential to do a lot of great work again


----------



## longqi (Apr 23, 2013)

Ive been sent a few mails about why I will help them again??

Its a bit like waking up in the morning
You dont ask yourself why you woke up
You just do it because its the natural/right thing to do


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 23, 2013)

Takes a big person to go back and help out after what you went through the last time. Good luck second time round! Hopefully they shift their focus from making money and onto saving the reptiles.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 23, 2013)

Onya Peter, you're a nice bloke. At the end of the day it's best for the reps and that's what counts.


----------



## Wilfred (Apr 23, 2013)

Good on ya champ


----------



## lachlano2000 (Apr 25, 2013)

Will have to check it out next time I go back to bali.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2013)

After the amount of crap that was said about you, I am suprised, but glad for the snakes sake.

I wish you the best of luck with everything Peter.


----------



## longqi (May 11, 2013)

In early September Bali Reptile Rescue is coordinating a survey of fauna in South Borneo
The area runs the risk of being redesignated as open for logging
This survey will help prove that endangered animals live there
If we prove this the area will remain protected

Our plan is 7 nights in the jungle there
Last night will be back in a hotel

This is real jungle complete with everything from monkeys and leopards to flourescent frogs etc etc
and reptiles you can only dream about

Total cost will include flights from Bali to Bangarmasin accommodation and basic food


----------



## longqi (Jul 4, 2013)

stunning retic from bedroom ceiling in Kuta 3am


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 4, 2013)

just found this guy the other night up in Ungasan on the Bukit guess there still around its good too see!!!


----------



## longqi (Jul 5, 2013)

3 nice retic rescues this week
2 cobras 2 vipers 1 rat snake 7 keelbacks as well


----------



## matthew.21 (Jul 5, 2013)

Love what you're doing , I'm looking Into a career in reptiles that's my dream job. Do you have any advice?


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 5, 2013)

longqi said:


> As many of you know I have major differences with the owner of Bali Reptile Rescue
> 
> Following a lot of problems within the group Shinta asked me to help sort things out
> 
> ...


Good on you mate. Can I ask what was involved in originally setting it up?


----------



## nch90 (Jul 5, 2013)

We're in Bali are you located


----------



## longqi (Jul 6, 2013)

Located near Seminyak but rescue anywhere we have to
Holding depot for injured reps in Denpasar

Setting it up was easy
Similar to Aus except we do it for free
Its actually quite nicely designed so that some money comes in fairly regularly
Biggest focus is on education because most Asians are terrified of snakes

Worth a google
Worth dropping in if you get over here
September in Kalimantan will be awesome
Planning a dragon trip for early next year getting up close and personal with a few komodos etc
Then into the heart of Borneo which is still fairly untouched jungle


----------



## nch90 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ah true currently staying in seminyak as well but leaving for Lombok tomorrow would of loved to see some of the reptiles in the holding depot


----------



## longqi (Jul 7, 2013)

Lovely little spitter there 1 hour ago
From a kitchen in Sanur
Another male retic too from same house in Kuta
Must be a big randy female around


----------



## longqi (Jul 7, 2013)

matthew.21 said:


> Love what you're doing , I'm looking Into a career in reptiles that's my dream job. Do you have any advice?



Get a real job first and use that to finance your play time with reptiles
Follow your dream
Doors open when we least expect them to
Dedication can be more important than degrees
But a good education means more people will listen
Dont get too tied up with rubbish, the most important thing is now and always will be education


----------



## longqi (Aug 10, 2013)

We just had a family of 5 cancel their involvement in the Borneo trip
Circumstances involving an older family member

This leaves a huge hole 
Anyone thinking about visiting Borneo could do a lot worse than join in
Sleeping in the jungle doing wildlife survey for 7 days
Starts 4th September until 12th September


----------



## longqi (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/balireptilerescue?hc_location=timeline
Just had what I think is a wonderful rescue
A young lady called Valentina Miller, who is terrified of snakes, was looking for a lost dog on Pantai Brawa. She has seen a python in the surf. Every time it tried to come back on land people were taking photos and scaring it back into the water. Valentina told everyone to leave it alone and made sure they did so. I was rung and headed over to find a magnificent burmese python in peak condition. These are one of the only snakes protected in Indonesia and are getting rare here now. I have washed it to remove the salt and given it the opportunity to get rid of any water it injested.


----------



## longqi (Aug 27, 2013)

[h=5]With Jarrod Bingham and Roman there had the chance to go over the burmese a lot more closely
Not happy about the left eye
Prognosis at this stage is not too good
We removed more ticks and head injury appears to be healing
One tough old snake this one
Has 2 sites on the body where major injuries have occurred in the past
At a guess one is from being run over
Other appears to be a fairly large bite wound
Both have healed fairly well considering they would have been major injuries[/h]Still very feisty which bodes well for it in the future


----------



## longqi (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## longqi (Sep 1, 2013)

Worth a look
retic from yesterday
looking ok

too funny
2.30am phone rings
same time can hear lots of noise close by
screams about ular sendok [cobra] etc
grab torch and hook and run down still trying to hear what thy are saying on the phone
gorgeous ular pelangi [sunbean snake] in the lane way
walk over and pick it up
voice on phone says
"Better hurry up. Some crazy old guy just picked it up"
Gave her a card
Strange to watch someone blush bright red at 2.32am


----------



## Crouton (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow I've been to Bali four times and didn't even know they had a reptile rescue there. Are there any volunteer opportunities at the rescue?


----------



## longqi (Sep 1, 2013)

Crouton said:


> Wow I've been to Bali four times and didn't even know they had a reptile rescue there. Are there any volunteer opportunities at the rescue?



No worries at all
especially around wet season when we get flat out like a lizard drinking


----------



## longqi (Sep 1, 2013)

lovely snake doing ok


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

longqi said:


> lovely snake doing ok



Beautiful python! I had to research reticulated pythons after seeing your Facebook post. I love the iridescent colour  

Job well done! You must get such job satisfactions. I would take "crazy old guy" as a compliment


----------



## longqi (Sep 2, 2013)

Wouldnt be dead for squids 
Great fun Lawra


----------



## longqi (Sep 2, 2013)

there will be more photos added later
But these give some idea of the power and beauty of a bali burmese










Dont laugh too much at the length
Bali burms are the smallest locale
This one is pound for pound the most powerful snake Ive ever tangled with


----------



## longqi (Sep 2, 2013)

relocated sumatran retic who didnt understand that rule about prey size


----------



## longqi (Sep 2, 2013)

Next time anyone asks if their adult carpet can start eating rats show them this photo

Wild snakes eat basically what ever they can inhale


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 2, 2013)

Burmese Pythons are really powerful...They are tearing hell up in Florida at the moment and most of the local wildlife doesn't know how to deal with them...They are beasts!


----------



## longqi (Sep 2, 2013)

Florida is way over exaggerated though
recent hunting competion proves that beyond doubt
Over 1200 hunters
50 days hunting
53 burmese caught/killed

While there is no doubt that a substantial population of burmese exists there
their effect on declining wildlife populations is very debateable
At present they are blamed for every thing
Easy scape goats to avoid the real reasons for the declines such as pollution, development, cats, people etc etc

News media love it
No headlines read better than
KILLER SNAKES ON THE HUNT.. BEWARE BEWARE


----------



## longqi (Sep 2, 2013)

Every one knows retics dont climb????
Beautiful Bali yellowhead retic.
Door was wide open but when it was disturbed it immediately started climbing


----------



## longqi (Sep 2, 2013)

Today was messy
Retic ate a chicken
Farmer found retic and not happy
Put it in a wire cage beside the road trying to sell it
We were told about it after 2 days

We have personal issues with buying animals for release
ie; Tourist sees an animal at the markets here and buys it thinking he/she is helping wildlife by buying it and giving it to us to release
Seller immediately asks hunters to get 2 more; because tourists always pay top dollar
So in our opinion buying from markets actually has a negative impact

This type of case is slightly different
Farmer lost chicken
Farmer holds snake for ransom
We negotiate a deal involving replacement chickens or value thereof
Retic drank a couple of litres and was released down the valley in a secure area after some ticks were removed from around the eyes and mouth area
Bali Happy ending?

Look at the colour of this retic compared to the other Bali retics on this thread
Perfect camouflage in that area, but not in other parts of Bali


----------



## Renenet (Sep 3, 2013)

That's a beautiful retic.


----------



## longqi (Sep 16, 2013)

We have just taken on this lovely Bali burmese
It has been hit in the face recently
Unknown cause but very nasty infection
Infection goes too deep to cut it all out
Will do our best
Unfortunately no free veterinary service for wildlife here
So if anyone knows a vet who has out of date anti biotics???? hint hint





- - - Updated - - -

Trip to Kalimantan was interesting to say the least
No luxury but a total blast
Photos in raw format so need to convert them before posting a few teasers
Will be back there April/May then July and August/September 2014
Can also arrange other dates if groups of 5 or more want to experience somewhere fantastic

Save your pennies
Will be well worth joining in next time

- - - Updated - - -

Doing a rescue relocate saves one snake
Teaching scared kids the true beauty of animals may save thousands


----------



## longqi (Sep 22, 2013)

Kalimantan was disappointing and wonderful

We had 6 cancellations in the last week before we went
[next time we will take deposits before booking everything]

Those who went are already booked in again for trips next year

Here are a few teasers about this trip

rest while you can
klotok up the river











Our taxi to base camp1





Ross with a retic





Some flutterbyes





Another flutterbye















With B Real, Banjarmasin reptile club who do great work spreading the truth about reptiles










Forest dragon





Our team





Gecko










Another dragon





So many bugs of every shape and colour





This was huge










Moth





Mangrove snake, boiga dendrophila, cincin emas





Glis with a friendly flutterbye





Shinta with local kids










We spent a great few hours with these young conservationists
Many of them had never seen a snake up close before
Wonderful evening that will be a part of every tour from now on
These groups are the future of conservation in Indonesia










Just because I could





Suppose I better put a snake in?










How gorgeous is this??






MMMMMMMMMMMM bacon


























HUGE boiga cynadon














I have searched for these many times
red headed krait
bungarus flaviceps, tadung anggang
Finally my holy grail came right into camp to visit instead

Everyone was a bit disappointed I wouldnt let them play with it
But were a minimum of 12 hours from any medical care and these guys can be deadly





plenty of time to play too





For the first time in my life I felt old here. Walked out about 5 metres and had to sit down. Never had problems with anything like this before. Ross Mcgibbon did the guardian angel bit and guided me over both trips. Otherwise Id still be sitting there





there are hundreds more photos
but these give a general idea


----------



## longqi (Oct 15, 2013)

interesting last few days


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like you've been very busy indeed! I love seeing updates on what you've been doing. Always something interesting! 

What is happening in the first pic? That looks like bits of snake everywhere?!


----------



## longqi (Oct 15, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Looks like you've been very busy indeed! I love seeing updates on what you've been doing. Always something interesting!
> 
> What is happening in the first pic? That looks like bits of snake everywhere?!



About 4metre king cobra demolishing a 2+metre ptyas mucosus, oriental rat snake

Just missed another 3.5metre king yesterday
But we know exactly where it holes up now
Will track it through wet season


----------



## caliherp (Oct 15, 2013)

I have been waiting for these pictures. What a great selection of animals. The second forest dragon you posted is a incredible specimen.


----------



## Djbowker (Oct 15, 2013)

Those forest dragons look awesome!
Great pics mate, what do you reckon that retic had eaten?


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 15, 2013)

longqi said:


> About 4metre king cobra demolishing a 2+metre ptyas mucosus, oriental rat snake
> 
> Just missed another 3.5metre king yesterday
> But we know exactly where it holes up now
> Will track it through wet season



Wow, I'm sure you're used to it but that would be amazing to witness in person! 

You need a tv series so we can watch you in action all the time


----------



## longqi (Oct 15, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I have been waiting for these pictures. What a great selection of animals. The second forest dragon you posted is a incredible specimen.



That is only a few
google bali reptile rescue borneo to see lots more


----------



## longqi (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking for id on this little guy
About 30cm







Pretty sure its a naga sputertrix, spitting cobra. But something is different about this one


----------



## longqi (Nov 12, 2013)

glad the water is warm





- - - Updated - - -


----------



## longqi (Nov 17, 2013)

No photos yet but fast advice required

We had to move a female nesting King cobra today
Her nest was in a plantation and the owners did not want her or her brood on their property
It was a question of move them or lose them all

We estimate the eggs need another 3 weeks incubation
We have a total of 25eggs
Each one was removed and replaced into the nest mound material in the same position
We need to know estimated incubator temperature and humidity for kings

At present we are running 30c and 85% humidity


----------



## caliherp (Nov 17, 2013)

I just made a few calls. Both my sources said between 24-28C at least 80% humidity 90-115 days. Good luck and keep us updated.

Regards, Patrick


----------



## longqi (Nov 17, 2013)

Ty Patrick
These should hatch in about 3weeks if we get it right

Dropping temps now
Will keep humidity at 85c

Unbelievable afternoon
Total of 3 king cobras about 20ks apart
Many more in Bali than we believed up until yesterday

- - - Updated - - -

Just a few teasers for people who like vens
Enjoy the Kings of Bali
























3 kings bagged


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 17, 2013)

Who is a happy chappy? They look fairly hefty.


----------



## longqi (Nov 18, 2013)

Not many places on Earth you can relocate 3 kings in one day????

So yes a big smile all round

These are all babies
Biggest was around 3 metres
Awesome snakes


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 18, 2013)

How big do they get?


----------



## longqi (Nov 18, 2013)

We recently measured a skin minus the head at 4.7metres
Eddy, the guy who tracks them for us has photos of a 5.7 he was too scared of to tackle by himself
And he has loads of experience but is still in awe of that one
Bali might be the last real stronghold of kings in Indonesia
Been blown away with recent developments here
Lots more here and spread over a much bigger area than anyone has believed forever
Big snakes


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 18, 2013)

nice work.i find with snake skins (carpets), if you find good one , measure it and divide it by 1.35, it will give you a close estimation on the size of the snake. 4.7m skin =3.48m, plus head,somewhere around 3.6m snake.
just a ballpark figure but i find it quite reliable (possibly a little different with different species and different thickness skins)
cheers
simon


----------



## longqi (Nov 18, 2013)

slimebo said:


> nice work.i find with snake skins (carpets), if you find good one , measure it and divide it by 1.35, it will give you a close estimation on the size of the snake. 4.7m skin =3.48m, plus head,somewhere around 3.6m snake.
> just a ballpark figure but i find it quite reliable (possibly a little different with different species and different thickness skins)
> cheers
> simon



The 4.7 skin was an actual skin
It was not a shed
Minus the head because it had been shot gunned


----------



## Varanoidea (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm near Denpasar right now, saw some girls from Bali Reptile Rescue along the beach with young retics. Never held one before until now.


----------



## longqi (Nov 18, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> I'm near Denpasar right now, saw some girls from Bali Reptile Rescue along the beach with young retics. Never held one before until now.



Give me a ring before you go home
I can take you to the depot for a look
0813 5313 9616


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 18, 2013)

longqi said:


> The 4.7 skin was an actual skin
> It was not a shed
> Minus the head because it had been shot gunned



then that was a big snake


----------



## Varanoidea (Nov 18, 2013)

longqi said:


> Give me a ring before you go home
> I can take you to the depot for a look
> 0813 5313 9616



That'd be great.  In Ubud right now doing river rafting but I'll be back in legian in 5 days.


----------



## longqi (Nov 19, 2013)

slimebo said:


> then that was a big snake



Yes it was a big king
But after seeing the one our tracker backed away from its not so impressive
It was hooded up at ground level right beside a raw coconut complete with husk
Hood is about 2 inches bigger than the coconut

3 metre kings are very easy compared with taipans or mambas
Their striking ability is lot lower/different to most other elapids
But anything over 4 metres is really a teamwork situation
One to keep its attention and one to gently grasp the head

Held firmly but still still gently they rarely explode
But anyone using tongs better be prepared for fireworks
Totally different animal then


----------



## caliherp (Nov 19, 2013)

Damn your on a roll. 3 kings in a day? I don't think it can get much better. Truly incredible snakes, with such a powerful presence. We're you able to gather any more info on the little spitter? Love the tokays.


----------



## longqi (Nov 19, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> That'd be great.  In Ubud right now doing river rafting but I'll be back in legian in 5 days.



Today we found another king on her nest
Most eggs will hatch in between 3 and 6 weeks so she wont move until they hatch
Want to play????

- - - Updated - - -



caliherp said:


> Damn your on a roll. 3 kings in a day? I don't think it can get much better. Truly incredible snakes, with such a powerful presence. We're you able to gather any more info on the little spitter? Love the tokays.



Got 7 more similar spitters from the same house
Found the eggs
10 had hatched with 7 slugs
Mum was long gone though

Another king to move tomorrow
Havnt seen it yet but supposed to be big
Will keep you posted

- - - Updated - - -







This is the most important thing that any demonstrator etc can ever do
Had a blast presenting a snake seminar at Bali University to the environmental science/biology section
Those young people are future of environmental protection in whichever country they live


----------



## longqi (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## caliherp (Nov 23, 2013)

Hell ya, your having a epic couple of weeks.(at least in my eyes) Want to trade shoes for a week?


----------



## Umbral (Nov 23, 2013)

What do you wear?


----------



## longqi (Nov 23, 2013)

Umbral said:


> What do you wear?



Whatever is handy when the call comes
Fashion gods may laugh but the snakes dont seem to mind


----------



## Umbral (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok well we can swap but I'm only giving you my left boot and my right sock. The sock is a special edition though and has an air vent at the heel and toe.


----------



## longqi (Nov 23, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Ok well we can swap but I'm only giving you my left boot and my right sock. The sock is a special edition though and has an air vent at the heel and toe.



Boots are now insisted upon by my other half in bad country
Thats after my thongs came home with a viper fang imbedded in them one night
Cant swap socks because I dont have any now

If anyone knows where to buy old style army jungle boots let me know
They are the ducks nuts up here
My last pair finally disintegrated about 5years ago
But had them since about 1972 because when I left the army I kept a few pairs


----------



## longqi (Nov 30, 2013)

Interesting call tonight
Ended up chasing a musang. civet cat. luwak through a ceiling

Thank you so much
It vanished somewhere

Last thing I needed late at night was to actually catch it
These thing are twice the size of a tassie devil with a similar attitude


----------



## Greeny06 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the chance to look around the depot today. That was the highlight of my trip, and my offsider Dane feels the same. It was a day of firsts. 
-My first time seeing a spitter. Having the opportunity to hold it blew me away
- my first time seeing a cobra hood up (don't care if it was only 15cm long)
- Danes first time handling a ven. (And a cobra to boot)
- Ben's first time holding a snake of any description. (He's not a fan)

I don't think I can say thank you enough to express how much I appreciated you making the time to see us. If I'm ever back in Bali, I will contact you beforehand and pre-arrange something. Having said that, if you happen across another king before Thursday (at this stage we have no plans) let me know and we'll come say hi again 

Anyone heading to Bali could do a lot worse than dropping in to say hi and checking out some amazing animals


----------



## longqi (Dec 3, 2013)

small snake photo sent for id from Bali
Taken with flash late at night
Several options
Blue krait [black phase]
Wolf snake
Sunbeam snake
Spitting cobra [black phase]

Fun meeting you all green
Next time we will take you into king country


----------



## longqi (Dec 8, 2013)

2 days of FUN
Took a lovely family out herping
Really wanted to find a viper and a vine snake
Both are pretty common all over Bali

Never even looked like finding one
Had to make do with releasing 2 spitting cobras and a rat snake
Then finding
Blue krait
Wolf snake
Bronzebacks
Ptyas korros
Tokays
Frogs etc
Nice fat sassy retic

Oh yes
Almost forgot
They help relocate 2 kings as well

- - - Updated - - -

















Gotta love the Kings of Bali
Magnificent snakes


----------



## caliherp (Dec 12, 2013)

Did you by chance ever get temperature reading of the nests?


----------



## longqi (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes we now measure both temp and humidity before opening the nest
Last 3 nests were at 29.8c 28.8c and 28.5c
So that is what we incubating those eggs at

Bit higher than is recommended by breeders
But we figure mother knew best when she made the nest


----------



## caliherp (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow ok thank you for the info. And ya I believe mother knows best. Let me know how the little ones do once out of the egg. I've heard they have a high mortality rate.


----------



## longqi (Dec 13, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Wow ok thank you for the info. And ya I believe mother knows best. Let me know how the little ones do once out of the egg. I've heard they have a high mortality rate.



Because kings virtually vanish after hatching and dont reappear until about 2metres I have a theory about hatchling mortality
Not easy to find good examples of wild king hatchies leaving the nest and spreading out to hunt

Expert breeders say that if they dont feed within 48hrs they eventually die
But where the mums make their nests it is rare to find other snakes
So the only prey items close at hand are the other hatchies
I think the first hatched, ie strongest, eat most of the others as they hatch

This is considered a totally off the wall idea by most other people

Wont know more until maybe next year when we can hopefully set up cameras on/in a nest

Its taken us a long time to crack these guys
Every trip teaches us more and we have barely scraped the surface yet


----------



## caliherp (Dec 13, 2013)

longqi said:


> Because kings virtually vanish after hatching and dont reappear until about 2metres I have a theory about hatchling mortality
> Not easy to find good examples of wild king hatchies leaving the nest and spreading out to hunt
> 
> Expert breeders say that if they dont feed within 48hrs they eventually die
> ...



That theory doesn't seem off the wall to me, but I do have a few screws lose in my head. It actually makes sense if you put some thought into it. You never know you might get a early indication when the eggs hatch. Maybe the egg count wont match the hatchling count. Either way im intrigued by you and your teams work so please keep me updated with any info your willing to divulge. 


Regards, Patrick


----------



## longqi (Dec 22, 2013)

Aussie family just moved to Bali last week

[h=5]"We have a cobra in the land next to us"
"Ok see you soon"
"Here is a photo of the cobra"
"That is actually a completely harmless snake called an oriental rat snake. Excellent rat catchers and great for the environment"
"Ok thank you for coming out"

Kids arrive home as we are leaving
"would you like to see our pet snake we caught.. it doesnt bite or anything"
I think I hurt his arm as one of the kids starts reaching into a box to lift out 2ft of very unhappy cobra

They had no idea it was a cobra because it didnt act like the ones on tv

I hooked it out of the box and it took about 5 minutes annoying it before it finally flared up and they believed me

It is quite common for Spitting Cobras to not bother extending their necks and putting up their hoods[/h]


----------



## slide (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Wowsers!


----------



## longqi (Dec 22, 2013)

Just silly really
Family from NSW coast and kids thought they knew about snakes
Hopefully they will check out our id pages before picking any more up


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 22, 2013)

Lucky for them that they decided to show you!


----------



## longqi (Dec 25, 2013)

Its xmas




looking good
Looking better




Over the moon about these babies




First 7 Bali kings


----------



## Allan (Dec 25, 2013)

Easily my favourite thread on this site. Keep posting Peter.
Can't wait for my next holiday to Bali
Hans


----------



## longqi (Dec 26, 2013)

Allan said:


> Easily my favourite thread on this site. Keep posting Peter.
> Can't wait for my next holiday to Bali
> Hans



Funny day today
Went to relocate a 'cobra' that was really a rat snake
Phone call from home as I bagged it
"theres a little baby snake on the floor in the lounge"
7 baby king cobras hatched out now
About 80eggs to go and another queen and nest to relocate Monday/Tuesday
Hopefully about 50 kings to release same trip


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 26, 2013)

Love baby kings. Good stuff mate


----------



## longqi (Jan 2, 2014)

You will never see this many baby kings in one spot again
Just released 60
About 46 left to hatch




Finding a good release spot




This little mum is in bad nick so we've taken her home for some r&r









Some of you may recognise the young guy holding the king?




Dont look at the camera....... Please





Greg Amy and Martin did pretty well
But here is Eddy showing off a bit





2 kings 
60 baby kings released
Not a bad couple of days

- - - Updated - - -

Text message 6.30am
"Weve got a cobra right outside our door"
Text message 6.45am
"Its ready to pounce how long before you get here?"
Text message 7am
"Are you coming or not?"
7.20am
"My kids cant go to school. Why wont you answer me?'
7.50am
"I thought you were supposed to reliable? Where are you?"

9am I finish a rescue miles away and go back to bike 
Take phone out to ring gf
Read messages
Ring them
They are not happy
Me.. Can you send me your address please?
Them... You should have been here hours ago
Me.. Maybe if you had rung me I would have known you had a problem?
Them... Dont you know how to use texts?
Me... If your house is burning down do you send the Fire Brigade a text message???

Nice little cobra bagged and tagged in 5 minutes


----------



## longqi (Jan 7, 2014)

200 metres from the fatality last week in Sanur
4metres 23.5kg

Jazz collected these kings
100% hatch rate in a very simple incubator















- - - Updated - - -



gus11 said:


> As fun as catching kings would be could you explain
> why removing the wild eggs to incubators and it seems reducing hatching
> success is considered beneficial? I understand locals may kill them
> once they hatch, that happens with all snakes everywhere. Is this
> ...



Believe me we are still worried about what we had to do even though our egg success rate has been nearly 100% so far We had to move the kings and the eggs because otherwise they would be killed
Locals would have shot the mums and burnt the nests because in their opinion they were too close to human habitation
That would mean 100% mortality
Reason the kings make nests close to humans, makes sense if you understand conditions here
Poor sanitation means rats around villages<br>Rats attract snakes<br>Snakes attract king cobras<br>
In 2 valleys in West Bali kings were heavily hunted years ago
We have found no trace of kings in those valleys
[Its quite funny really<br>If we go spotting at night and see few other snakes we can be fairly sure there are kings around if the habitat is correct]
These valleys are full of other snakes together with great habitat
Access is restricted by the topography and lack of roads
That area is where the remaining babies that just hatched are going<br><br>Cannibalism doesnt appear to be as much of a problem as I thought it may be
<br>Wild kings definitely eat each other same as womas and black heads etc<br>But the babies we hatched appeared to have zero interest in each other as food


----------



## longqi (Jan 11, 2014)

Bit of karma came back today

My favourite snake hook has visited 3 continents and many islands
Was called to a retic at a construction site
They actually stopped all work until we could get there to move it to safety
Huge kudos to them
Unfortunately it had major damage from an earth mover and I decided to put it to sleep
Closest implement was my snake hook 
I brain killed it just like you do with fish
Worked very well
Rigid for about 2 seconds then relaxed totally

My snake hook has traveled extensively in the same bag for years with zero dramas
For some reason the bag zipper slipped a bit 
Voila I get home and no snake hook

Almost as if it had decided that since it was used for saving snakes it had to leave because it had killed one??


----------



## longqi (Jan 18, 2014)

These are gone now
Lounge feels empty without these inquisitive little darlings
99 so far released with only 9eggs left to hatch

This 2.5 metre king was reported to us a funny looking tree snake
Headed straight up into the rainforest canopy and vanished





- - - Updated - - -

Badly infected bite wound on a 20kg retic
Will have to open it up and drain it
Not looking forward to it




Ticks were all over the wound but not many anywhere else









retics and excavators dont mix

Shame when we have to move a snake and it spews up its feed


----------



## longqi (Jan 23, 2014)

need a vet to hopefully comment on this
appears to be a dog bite that has healed on the surface
underneath feels mushy and full of liquid
Should I open it up and drain it??
retic spewed up a cat but is drinking and appears to be fine otherwise


----------



## caliherp (Jan 25, 2014)

longqi said:


> need a vet to hopefully comment on this
> appears to be a dog bite that has healed on the surface
> underneath feels mushy and full of liquid
> Should I open it up and drain it??
> retic spewed up a cat but is drinking and appears to be fine otherwise



Peter- I am not a vet, but I think I have a ide of what is going on here. Dog bites are a very traumatic and painful event. They leave large puncture marks, they cam even rip flesh. They have bacteria in there mouths. I would be willing to bet my left foot that there is a nasty infection under there. If you and your rescue group have the means to take it to a vet I would. As a last resort I would open up the infection clean it out make sure its enclosure is sterile. Administer antibiotics as recommended on there directions. I have a feeling if the infection isn't controlled it will probably be a goner. Again I am no vet, but this is what I would do in your situation. 


By the way great work with the kings. 

Regards ,Patrick


----------



## longqi (Jan 26, 2014)

caliherp said:


> Peter- I am not a vet, but I think I have a ide of what is going on here. Dog bites are a very traumatic and painful event. They leave large puncture marks, they cam even rip flesh. They have bacteria in there mouths. I would be willing to bet my left foot that there is a nasty infection under there. If you and your rescue group have the means to take it to a vet I would. As a last resort I would open up the infection clean it out make sure its enclosure is sterile. Administer antibiotics as recommended on there directions. I have a feeling if the infection isn't controlled it will probably be a goner. Again I am no vet, but this is what I would do in your situation.
> 
> 
> By the way great work with the kings.
> ...



Patrick

Zero access to a vet who will work on snakes for a reasonable fee

Slit it open early this morning before it got too warm and energetic
About 2 tablespoons of pus and yucky blood
Only antibiotics? we had is flamazine betadine and savlon
Cleaned it pretty well with 6% saline
Hopefully got all the junk out
Light coat of savlon and stitched it back up
Left 2 holes for any more pus to drain
Checked it tonight and no mushiness now
No lumps or immediate signs of more infection
Bad attitude all round so prognosis is good at this stage

Wont really know for a week or two


----------



## slide (Jan 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed for a good recovery


----------



## mikey_mike (Jan 27, 2014)

longqi said:


> Light coat of savlon and stitched it back up
> Left 2 holes for any more pus to drain



I'm no vet, but I imagine the principle is the same as in humans - it's best to leave the abscess completely open in order to drain as much pus as possible. Stitches may not take in infected tissue anyway. Having said that you can see the wound & I can't, so good work & good luck.


----------



## longqi (Jan 29, 2014)

Only stitched skin to skin
Looking ok so far
No signs of swelling or discharge

Gotta laugh some days
Did rescue
hot day
stop bike to get cold drink
away from bike about 2 minutes
Someone thought the bag looked good
I wonder if they looked inside
If they stuck their hand inside they would have found nothing but an angry spitter


----------



## caliherp (Jan 29, 2014)

longqi said:


> Only stitched skin to skin
> 
> Gotta laugh some days
> Did rescue
> ...



LMAO serves them right. I would love to see his face when he opened the bag.


----------



## slide (Jan 29, 2014)

Hope they got everything they deserved


----------



## Wing_Nut (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a fantastic opportunity to meet Peter and the others from Bali Reptile Rescue, and I am very grateful that I did. I got to see some fascinating reptiles and experience some of the daily chores. Released a nice sized reticulated python, some beautifully coloured boiga, and a couple of small spitting cobras. Traipsed around in the jungle for a night and got to see a good few reptiles. If you get the chance to head over to Bali, I would recommend spending some time with these guys. It was great to see first hand some of the very same animals posted here on the forum and to spend some time in a different reptile environment. First time I truly regretted not owning a decent camera.


----------



## longqi (Feb 28, 2014)

Not a bad season
Collected 109 king cobra eggs
Released 106 baby kings





























hard terrain they live in





Another messed up retic





mouth rot too
but responding well and now feeding





too many of these





chicken muncher


----------



## longqi (Mar 4, 2014)

And the cat came back....


----------



## longqi (Mar 15, 2014)

We have a rat snake ptyas koros with what I would describe as a sucking chest wound

Hole about 24cm from head of 1.3 metre snake
Hole goes into the body and we can hear it 'bubbling'
Hole is about 5mm long 2 mm wide
No visibly broken ribs
Some infection but only minor at this stage
Snake is reasonably active and alert

Have cleaned it as well as we can
In a dry viv

Should I attempt to stitch it up???

Here is our new Poster
Common Bali Snakes and bite treatment in English and Bahasa






- - - Updated - - -















Kings are back in town

baby king with freshwater eel





nice little retic




another one with facial injuries but now feeding well




Adrian with a couple of cynodon from a villa





This is a true monster king
nearly dark when we found it




big strong powerfully built
tricky little rescue


----------



## longqi (Mar 25, 2014)

I hear a noise in the ceiling
Dont worry honey its a just a 3 metre king cobra
Ok dear
Nighty night





If you ever want to test your heart out try catching a nice king in a small dark enclosed place




nice little king safely released

- - - Updated - - -





Of course king cobras dont climb










feeding pinky to baby king





infected dog bite




same retic with new scales coming from older injury
sat perfectly still while we treated it





Dont watch the camera.. Watch the baby king





one day you have to let my head go.....
you do understand that dont you???
hehehe





nasty mouth infection




some of the pus
but looking good for release soon


----------



## longqi (Mar 29, 2014)

unusual sight
spitting cobra in a tree





this lady watched the cobra until we got there
made it very easy


----------



## longqi (Apr 7, 2014)

Record April 2013 to April 2014
Total snakes relocated
765 including 38 king cobras
Plus released 106 baby kings, 38 baby pythons and 37 baby vipers
Negatives
53 snakes that died in our care because of injuries from cats dogs humans and cars
Positives
Visiting 27 schools and groups to educate people about snakes
Getting more and more calls to identify snakes and if the snakes are harmless more people are quite happy to leave them in their garden
Travel areas

Furthest West Gilimanuk and Permutatan…. South Padang Padang…. North Lovina and Singaraja…. East Amed and Amlapura….. Then include educational work in Kalimantan and we have done ok

Not too bad for volunteers


----------



## longqi (Apr 14, 2014)

3 nice kings in 2 days


----------



## jbest (Apr 14, 2014)

keep em coming mate love watching this thread


----------



## longqi (Apr 20, 2014)

This is a way cool series of shots taken by Shinta on our last night tour


----------



## longqi (Apr 29, 2014)

We have just been offered the use of a Scoutguard motion activated camera
It will be ideal for filming a nesting king from start to finish

Kings nest in the middle of clumps of bamboo on a 45degree slope
We cannot risk losing the camera too much so nest must be in a fairly isolated location
Our first thought is a bamboo tripod mounted 1metre above the nesting queen
Probably disguise the camera inside a coconut or similar natural object
We cannot check it for focus etc because it will be above about 4metres of a highly defensive queen

Questions
How sensitive are these to movement?
Can we disable the flash system? 
How wide is the shot?

Any other suggestions
We have a few months to work everything out
but will only get one shot at this if we stuff it up


----------



## longqi (May 2, 2014)

Very cool when the caller actually takes the opportunity to hold the snake




last of the baby kings finally eating by itself




over 9metres of king cobra





- - - Updated - - -





1 hour of chipping away concrete in a hot tiny pump room
Jammed in there with an unhappy spitting cobra
Not my idea of fun


----------



## longqi (May 28, 2014)

Some of may know I was tagged by a cobra
Here is the start of a fairly detailed account of exactly what happened
Some of what I did is totally against normal bite protocols but was done because we were told we could not get ante venon until at least the following day

Cobra Bite Naja sputatrix Sunday 25th May 8.40pm


Received a call about a cobra in a villa at Seminyak
Bit of a panic from callers because kids were present and parents scared
Instead of going home to gear up properly, which would have taken too long, I went straight there

Only bag was light cotton without a draw string, and I had a torch but no hook

Cobra about 1.2metre long behind a statue
I tailed it out into the open and bagged it

Because there was no draw string I had to tie the bag with a knot. Ist mistake
It bit me straight through the bag as I tied it

Within about 2 minutes I knew it was a wet bite
Stinging pain moving up the finger beside my right thumb. Immediately washed the wound
No compression bandage available because I hadn’t geared up before attending the call, 2nd mistake

Home owners worried but told them it would be ok and probably dry bite so they didn’t get scared more than they were

Rang Shinta to notify Sanglah hospital cobra bite was on the way
She rang back to say no ante venon in Bali right now. Rode bike back to Kuta

Purchased compression bandage and visited friends in Kuta who had a scalpel
Made three cuts and removed a lot of venom
Compression bandage really slowing the spread but hand and fingers swelling quickly
When hand was straight down beside my body very big increase in pain level. Much more comfortable with hand tucked into shirt

Home by 10.30pm with friends waiting
Getting increasing pains right up arm, particularly in wrist and elbow joints
Bite wound area and blood black colour by this stage probably from haemotoxic part in venom

With possibly no access to ante venon decided on trying something else
Venom travels just under the skin so basically turned my finger into a pin cushion. Kept increasing pressure gradually all the way down from the shoulder until blood started running red again and clear lymph fluid was steadily leaking
Headache slowly growing worse with feelings of nausea but no vomiting and significant pain behind left knee. Vision affected but not too badly.
Tried to stay calm, give instructions and teach body to fight back

Found out that Siloam hospital has 2 vials of Biofarma polyvalent in stock
Went there immediately and discussed things with doctor at about 1.50am
No swabs done or reaction to ante venon tests done
Put onto saline drip, blood pressure etc recorded 124/77 pulse 65
Did an ecg? Heart test. Huge problems fixing probes to a monkey and two tetanus shots

At this stage hand swollen pretty well. High pain level in wrist and 2 finger joints. Nice headache and recurring stomach cramps with same pain behind left knee
2 vials of ante venon added directly into feed from saline drip
Given strong pain killers that I would not have taken if I knew what they were, and good antibiotics

Within 40 minutes I could feel the ante venon working and was confidant of a good result
Slept until 7am. Visit from doctor who was recommending lots of irrelevant testing
Basically refused them all because could not see the point
Pain killers wore off shortly after this and let my body tell me what what was going on
Still uncomfortable behind left knee… significant pain base of right thumb and 3 fingers, mild headache no feeling of nausea. Swelling of hand increased in diameter but lessened in height. No pain in arm elbow or shoulder. Ate breakfast with no feelings of nausea . drank lots of water and sweet tea
Refused more painkillers but took anti biotics
Blood pressure 115/80 heart 56pm

Since I was having to tell the doctors what to do and no more ante venon was available if required, I couldn’t be bothered staying, so I released myself at 12.30pm and went home. Cost of 12hrs treatment 8jt

Concentrated on directing my body to fight different areas as required
5am Tuesday 27th May
Slight pain behind left knee. Still pain and swelling in three fingers, thumb, and joints with now some pain in wrist joint. . Possible onset of necrosis? no headache nausea or other symptoms. Bite wound bleeds red and flesh around bite has resumed normal colouration for any wounded area. Pain level still increases if hand is let hang straight down
1.50pm Tuesday 27th may
Pain behind left knee gone. Same pain in wrist and fingers. No signs of any other pain swelling or nausea. Cannot form a fist because of swelling. Can definitely move fingers more freely. Cannot use hand for many things but could catch and hold head of 3metre wild retic while I removed ticks with left hand. Anything larger would not be an option. Interesting addition. Swapped hands with head of retic now held in left hand. Difficulty removing ticks with right hand. Coordination is great but delicate work not an option yet.

Most food tastes the same but some tastes are definitely wrong with food I enjoy tasting pretty foul. Sense of smell affected but not too badly
Taking no painkillers so I can feel what is happening. Quite uncomfortable but bearable. Am using medixon 4mg [Methylprednisolone] for swelling twice daily. Taking cefspan 200mg once daily as anti biotic.

Played with the cobra for a few minutes to get rid of any potential fear factor and put it in a better box until release on 29th. Very feisty but handling felt ok so will be no dramas. Could use hook but only for a short time I think, and tailed with left hand as per usual


----------



## Shane73 (May 28, 2014)

Wow sorry to hear that mate, sounds like those first few hours would have been a bit worrying with the thought of no antivenin. Good to hear your on the road to recovery, keep us updated.
Cheers shane


----------



## montysrainbow (May 28, 2014)

Wow u did a great job staying so calm! They say panic makes it worse dont they? U know recently there was a guy bitten by a brown here in QLD and apparently he sat back n relaxed with a beer while waiting 4 ambos! I myself would probably hit the ground in fetal position and cry lol. Anyway great story Lonqi sorry to hear u were bitten but glad to hear all ended well


----------



## Firepac (May 28, 2014)

I think all relocators can relate to going to jobs not fully prepared or equipped on occasions. I only hope if I I ever got tagged I would have the prescence of mind to be able to record the event in the way you did. Great story and thanks for sharing.


----------



## longqi (May 28, 2014)

this is the darling who donated the venom






hands last night 3 days after bite




making sure hand still works with same cobra


----------



## Tigerlily (May 28, 2014)

All the photos in this thread are AMAZING


----------



## Wing_Nut (May 28, 2014)

Great to hear your on the mend Peter!


----------



## RedFox (May 30, 2014)

Just saw some of the pics you posted on fb. Sounds like a very scary experience. Glad to hear you are recovering though.


----------



## Renenet (May 30, 2014)

Scary stuff, Peter. Glad to hear you're alright.


----------



## longqi (Jun 1, 2014)

Everything should be fine
Finger has no feeling but moves ok
Blood from finger runs red when needled 
No obvious sign of infection
Taste a bit stuffed
Overall a great result so far

People wonder why our education at schools works so well
Wonder no more


----------



## wokka (Jun 1, 2014)

With the increase in population competing for space to live in it seems that something has to give. Is the incedence of snake bite in Indonesia, one or the worlds most concentrated populations, increasing?


----------



## longqi (Jun 1, 2014)

In Bali it is decreasing and I put some of that down to education
Not sure about the rest
We are on the point of setting up something similar to BRR in Kalimantan Jakarta and Yogjakarta
After that we will have more information Wokka


----------



## longqi (Jun 25, 2014)

and our latest recruit is having fun





- - - Updated - - -

nice little baby king cobra today


----------



## longqi (Jul 5, 2014)

Maya just turned 15




We caught this one 10minutes before the photo op





- - - Updated - - -





too many of these turning up

- - - Updated - - -






- - - Updated - - -

Baby Jan had her first colour change





- - - Updated - - -

byebye kitty cat





- - - Updated - - -

3 mangroves


----------



## longqi (Jul 25, 2014)

We have never seen anything like this


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 25, 2014)

Awsome pics as always longqi


----------



## longqi (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeffa (Jul 29, 2014)

loving those Kings mate. Are they being found more commonly than what they used too? And what species ïs it that you commented on "too many turning up"? Are wild retics generally nasty?


----------



## longqi (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeffa said:


> loving those Kings mate. Are they being found more commonly than what they used too? And what species ïs it that you commented on "too many turning up"? Are wild retics generally nasty?



We have been studying/saving/educating about kings for a few years now
Finally starting to pay off with locals ringing us more often instead of killing them
Plenty way up in the valleys if you know where to look
Only relocate ones too close to people
We find one or two every 2day tour up there
No other place on Earth seems to have a similar density

Retics are funny
Can be puppy dog tame or pure psychotic

Too many turning up is bungarus candidus, malayan krait morphs
Get them black/white, grey/white pure black, and metallic brown
Makes id at 1am in the rain a bit tricky


----------



## longqi (Aug 12, 2014)

Some of you may recognise these happy faces





Because of our dedication to all wildlife we have become more and more involved with trying to save proboscis monkeys in Southern Kalimantan
We have just been given a small island [18hectares] by the government
This island has a small group of resident proboscis already
It also appears to have sufficient food supplies etc
Basically it comes down to this
If we can improve the island and safeguard it the government has promised our group a much larger one for the second stage
This will include cleaning up the island and planting many more trees, lots of local education, security etc etc
5 volunteers needed a 14 day period from 25th September

Secondly
Wild orangutans are present on an unused mining concession
Working in with another group we have a tricky task
If we can prove their existence and sustainability in that area we can get the mining concession cancelled and designated as a protected area

If anybody is interested in actually getting heavily involved with conservation let me know


----------



## Bushman (Aug 12, 2014)

That's a great development Peter! 8)
I'm sure there's quite a few conservation-minded Aussies keen to get involved in these projects. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## zack13 (Aug 12, 2014)

longqi said:


> Some of you may recognise these happy faces
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That could be interesting. Can you share any more info on it? So 2 weeks from the 25th of September? Would we meet you at the island? In kuta etc??


----------



## longqi (Aug 12, 2014)

We would meet in bali or banjarmassin in borneo
you pay your own flights 
both jakarta and bali will get you to banjarmassin [return flight cost bali/banjarmassin or jakarta/banjarmassin approx $160]
apart from flights your costs would be $200 for food transport in borneo and accommodation
all transport etc in borneo included
in borneo you will be doing 3 things
cleaning up the island and planting trees
educational trips to local schools and villages
1 day into real jungle


----------



## longqi (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe the ultimate king cobra photo??






I dont think she plays with Barbie any more??


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 16, 2014)

Probs see you soon Peter


----------



## longqi (Sep 16, 2014)

AWESOME
Will keep some king locations tucked away for you


----------



## longqi (Sep 20, 2014)

we have a shot king cobra about 3.5metre... 3 bullets about .22cal... one just below hood,, through shot.... one mid body,, through shot... one near tail,,, bullet still inside... king is active and alert...possibly internal damage.... no way of knowing yet.. immediate treatment flamazine.... we will need advice on this one so if anybody has a good vet??






More photos later if possible

- - - Updated - - -

we have done we could at this stage...
upper body wound clean closed and not bleeding.. no obvious major internal organ damage... no wheezing or lung noise...
same with wound near tail,,,,
stomach wound leaking fluid..no food in stomach. no scent of putrification...
large dose of antibiotics,,,
used 5 day antibiotics rather than 2day baytril because of probability of stress and movement with injections causing more damage.... hoping stomach closes by itself...
wont need food for a while... if stomach wound closes should survive.. wait and see now.....
bedded down in bamboo leaves now

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## longqi (Sep 23, 2014)

All Hail the King... Sadly for us it died this afternoon... The pellet through the upper chest caused a lot more damage than I realised.... Full report later


In the July edition of scales and tails is an interesting article
Maybe worth a read


----------



## Bushman (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the loss of the shot specimen. I'm surprised to hear of a snake being shot, as I didn't know that Balinese carried guns. Could it have been shot a police officer?



longqi said:


> Maybe the ultimate king cobra photo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a remarkable photo! I assume that the King Cobra is very predictable in its behaviour towards the perceived threat in front of it. Is that fair to say?


----------



## longqi (Sep 23, 2014)

Bushman said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of the shot specimen. I'm surprised to hear of a snake being shot, as I didn't know that Balinese carried guns. Could it have been shot a police officer?
> 
> 
> That's a remarkable photo! I assume that the King Cobra is very predictable in its behaviour towards the perceived threat in front of it. Is that fair to say?



2 kings turned up in a shop
probably mating
owners rang us 
we were 1hr away
by time we got there neighbour had got a gun and shot them
shame
but 2 big kings can be a scary sight

yes kings concentrate on percieved threat and ignore everything else
thats why they are a 2 person job


----------



## Bushman (Sep 23, 2014)

That is a shame but understandable I suppose if they're inside a shop. People will do whatever they feel is necessary to protect the lives of loved ones and customers etc.

Thanks for confirming that about Kingies. I was going to go looking for them next time I'm back in SE Asia. I'll be sure to go accompanied.


----------



## longqi (Sep 24, 2014)

Bushman said:


> That is a shame but understandable I suppose if they're inside a shop. People will do whatever they feel is necessary to protect the lives of loved ones and customers etc.
> 
> Thanks for confirming that about Kingies. I was going to go looking for them next time I'm back in SE Asia. I'll be sure to go accompanied.



Kings around 2metres are totally different to kings over 3.5metres
Small ones are just like any other elapid
Over 3m they know they are apex predators and act accordingly
We often catch them one out but catching is different to playing
Playing with them by yourself is different unless you can get them tailed around something
158 kings relocated or released since January
So if you want to play you know where to come
Nowhere else on Earth has the same density of kings if you know where to look
Our best day is 5 kings and done that twice now

- - - Updated - - -






not bad for a wild retic


----------



## longqi (Dec 13, 2014)

First baby kings are hatching
Early season










Ok lady
I found your cat




















Full of nematodes


----------



## longqi (Dec 24, 2014)

MERRY HISSMAS

He speaks of the forest and the wind.... of seeing a whisper,...... listening to a rainbow........ and juggling mercury..... he is the spirit so many seek but so few understand......


----------



## longqi (Jan 10, 2015)

This possibly the largest of these fresh water ever recorded
85cmx55cm carapace
Major infection from fish hook low in throat


----------



## longqi (Jan 26, 2015)

Last of the baby kings have hatched for this season
Already released 140
About 45 to go this week





that is the first photo ever taken of wild boiga negriceps in Bali
found totally by accident while we were releasing king cobras
no reports of them ever in Bali









released in same tree 10 minutes later


----------



## longqi (Feb 25, 2015)

You will probably never see a photo of this wild morph again
Awesome but deadly







About May we are going on a little excursion.....
2days looking for king cobras
4 days with komodo dragons blue vipers and russels vipers
1 week in Flores
1 week looking for yellow vipers
1 week in Papua

Should be fun


----------



## Bushman (Feb 25, 2015)

A couple of interesting finds there Peter. 
Is that an unbanded Banded Krait (_Bungarus fasciatus_)? 
Re: the _Boiga nigreceps_, do you think there could be a previously unrecorded population in Bali or is it more likely to be a castaway or escapee?


----------



## longqi (Feb 25, 2015)

3rd ever bungarus fasciatus in Bali
and its a colour morph???
crazy stuff
especially as its in an area full of bungarus candidus colour morphs
possibly a natural hybrid??
no books have either fasciatus or negriceps as being local to Bali

but both the negriceps and the fasciatus were too far from people to be escaped pets
now
where are the daboia???


----------

